# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pro apo kunder legalizimit te droges te lehte?

## TaulantM

Per vete jam pro vetem nqs behet me standartet e duhura.Per vete nuk marre por jam perkrahes se besoj qe legalizimi do te permirsonte shume probleme qe shkakton droga ne cdo shtet.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Une nuk jam shume pro...Edhe pse duket sikur drogerat e lehta (hashish,marijuhana) nuk kane ndonje efekt shkaterrues te trupi,legalizimi do perbente nje hapje rruge...dhe me pas do kerkohej dhe legalizimi i kokaines,heroines apo drogerave te tjera.

Eshte e vertete qe do u eleminonin trafiqet apo spaciatoret,por imagjinoni njerez te qeshur duke kenduar neper zyra,apo duke u shtrire barkas neper trotuare duke kujtuar se ndodhen ne ndonje plazh tropikal...

----------


## extreme

ma mir ish kon me legalizu nese jo prap se prap kom me konzumu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

Cfare thoni mo ? ncncncncn

----------


## Apollyon

Cilat drogera te lehta, te gjitha kan efekte ne organizmin e njeriut, asnje droge te mos legalizohet, qofte e lehte apo e rende.
Te konsumohet, sic po konsumohet edhe tani, ne fshehtesi.. ndryshe do e linin hashashin te gjith, asnje sdo e perdorte, sikur tu legalizonte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TaulantM

Ne Hollande vitin e pare e praktikimit(pasi filloi si eksperiment)vdekjet nga droga e rende si dhe krimet rane vertikalisht poshte ne %.Keshtu qe vazhduan ta perdorin kete sistem.Do me thoni qe sot Hollandezet pijne droge.Gabim pasi turistat jane ata qe shkojne per kete pune.Hollandazeve u mesojne qe ne shkolle per efektet-demshemerine e gjitha drogave.Keshtu femija rritet me njohuri te plote ndaj tyre dhe nuk e zgjedhin kete rruge.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Taulant...mos na krahaso ne me hollandezet...
Ne jemi shume larg hollandezeve...per nga kultura qytetare,per nga situata ekonomike,apo per botekuptimin per jeten.Tani per tani nuk mund ti legalizosh sepse njerezit nuk e njohin autokontrollin...Ne qe tani e kemi stilin e jetes "relax total" imagjino duke pire marijuhane si behet...

----------


## jessi89

Ku ka droge te lehte a te rende.Pas te lehtes vjen e renda padyshim.E mira eshte te mos legalizohet.Mesohet robi me te keqen dhe ngushellon veten me shprehjen e keqe e domosdoshme..si mund te quaj legalizimin.

----------


## TaulantM

> Taulant...mos na krahaso ne me hollandezet...
> Ne jemi shume larg hollandezeve...per nga kultura qytetare,per nga situata ekonomike,apo per botekuptimin per jeten.Tani per tani nuk mund ti legalizosh sepse njerezit nuk e njohin autokontrollin...Ne qe tani e kemi stilin e jetes "relax total" imagjino duke pire marijuhane si behet...


Ne pergjithesi po flas.Se per Shqiperine as qe behet fjale.

----------


## maryp

jam pro legalizimit te droges,
kjo thjesht per faktin qe natyra njerezore eshte e vecante. kur na ndalojne dicka apo kur na thone qe nuk duhet ta bejme ne atehere behemi me kurjoze me kokeforte me kembngules dhe deshirojme te bejme gjithmone te kundert e asaj qe na thone.pjesa me e madhe e njerezve e provon drogen sepse eshte dicka ilegale e ndaluar e rrezikshme ne momentin qe do te legalizohej do te humbiste dhe ate interesin qe ka.

----------


## shiu2008

Per temparamentin psikologjik qe gezojm ne shqiptaret drogat e lehta do te ishin te dobishme ne njeren ane po pikerisht ngaqe ne kemi nje temper qe snjeh kufi ato mund te kthehen ne te demshme se mbas te lehetes vjen e renda dhe ky lloj temperi sdo tu kenaqte vetem tek te lehtat.Per mendimin tim duhani duhet te ndalet sepse jo vetem te demton nga shendeti por edhe nga ana ekonomike njoh shum njerez qe lene ne mjerim femijet edhe duhanin se lene.Nje cigare ashish me cmim te lire te prodhuar ne vend do tu bente mir nevrikllekut tone po kush do ta kontrollonte qe kjo te ngelej vetem tek nje cigare ashish ne dit dhe jo me teper,dhe larg femijeve.

----------


## augusta b

pro legalizimit.demokracia eshte nje term qe perfshin gjithcka te lire.ilegalizimi cfare solli???njerez perdorues e jo tregetare,pas hekurave te burgut.zgjidhje eshte kjo?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jam pro legalizimit , keshtu do evitoheshin gjith keto probleme qe jan tani ...

----------


## land

kunder,kam pare nje kamerier italian qe i dridheshin duart,theu gjith gotat,e di pse?nuk kishte pire cigaren e hashishit para se te fillonte pune,gjate punes duhet te pinte te pakten 4,pa llogaritur pasojat e pakthyeshme shkaterruese qe jep droga ne tru.

ps.te gjithe te droguarit perfundojne me alucinacione,me e pakta me depresion te thelle.

----------


## xfiles

Pro legalizimit, jo per gje po proibicionizmi nuk eshte se e zgjidh problemin.

----------


## land

> Pro legalizimit, jo per gje po proibicionizmi nuk eshte se e zgjidh problemin.


as legalizimi nuk zgjidh gje :buzeqeshje: ,perkundrazi,e perkeqeson.
mjafton te shkosh ne amsterdam,"parajsa" e drogmeneve,perqindja me e larte e popullsise se droguar ne gjithe europen.aty shihet fare qarte ça ben legalizimi.

----------


## Baptist

> Per vete jam pro vetem nqs behet me standartet e duhura.Per vete nuk marre por jam perkrahes se besoj qe legalizimi do te permirsonte shume probleme qe shkakton droga ne cdo shtet.





> Jam pro legalizimit , keshtu do evitoheshin gjith keto probleme qe jan tani ...


Une do ta legalizoja edhe vrasjen, sepse keshtu do te zgjidheshin shume probleme qe jane tani  :ngerdheshje: 

Anash humorin e zi, por qeshtja e moslegalizimit te droges eshte e lidhur ngushtas me qeverite. 

Keshtu perderisa qeverite jane te vetmet pale qe fitojne "legalisht" nga shitja ne tregun e zi, ata kurre nuk do te lejone legalizimin e saj. Ka pasur tentime te tilla, por jane korruptuar shpejte dhe jane mbyllur si te pa diskutueshme. Mos kujtoni se eshte ide e re kjo.

Nuk eshte droga ajo qe vret por keqperdorimi i saj. As helmi nuk te vret po nuk e keqperdore!  :perqeshje: 

p.sh.: Merr pak helm minjesh, dhe ne vend se t'ia japesh miut nga nje luge, 3x ne dite qe i takon, ti e merr e pi vet, -eshte e sigurte se do te te bej dem fatal. 

Nejse, diskutim te mbare.  :Lulja3:  
P E A C E

----------


## alibaba

Nuk ka llogari se i bie çmimi.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Ajo cka thot BAptist dihet shume mire, por ketu mendoj s epo diskutojme nga nje qasje tjeter...;
une personalisht mendoj se marihuana apo bari dhe hashishi duhet patjeter te legalizohen dhe ketu gabimi mendoj eshte se sidomos them per barin, pra gabimi eshte se nuk eshte dashur te cilsohet si droge dhe mos te quhet droge, por te quhet cigare e fort dhe te jet ne shitje siq jane cigaret ;marlboro, puro etj etj e mos te quhet droge, se vet termi-nocioni droge te tmeron disi.., pastaj dua te them se ka shume psikolog sidomos, qe kane qene dhe jane por legalizimit sidomos te barit,
A tek hashishi mendoj se qendron nje ide tejter sepse ne perpunimin e tij ka strukture nese mund tethem me te nderklikuar dhe dihet, e per ata qe nuk e dine, hashishi, me se shumti i semun njerezit dhe pikerisht i ben paranoik, ose i smun psikikisht dhe nese teprohet ne shume raste ndodhe kjo...

e zgjata pak, por then thjesht bari, mor vlla eshte lule qe e rrit toka...
a drogat sintetike qe marohen ne laboratore jane dic tjeter, qe et gjith e dim dhe jam kunder tyre, sepse duhet se cfar shkaktojne, nejse 
shendet

PRO - barit dhe hashishit, ne masë...
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Kategorikisht kunder legalizimit jam, madje do ishte mir te merren masa me rigoroze edhe per ilegalet.

----------

